# :: ECS Tuning :: ISSE Textile Snow Chains - Save 10%!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Worried about that really bad storm? The mother of all blizzards where your all seasons tires don't get it done, and there are more cars in the ditch than on the road?

Rest easy. We have a solution: ISSE Textile Tire Chains. So light a child can lift them. Easy to install no matter where you are. Just slip them over your tires, and get instant traction.

Available in different grades depending on frequency of use, in sizes for most Audis.

Keep a set in your trunk so you can stop worrying and get a grip when winter gets ugly.

Get a Grip When Winter Gets Ugly. 

*Click HERE to order or for more information. *


Le me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

